# Would You Date A Porno Star??



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I want everyones opinion on this.. If you were dating someone you really loved and you guys were really open with your sexuality, what if she was thinking of becoming a pornstar? Now its not highly shes gonna be the next Jenna Jameson but for the sake of arguement, lets say she was going for it would you support her? the money is good but do you guys see it as cheating or is your relationship stronger then that??
Reason why i bring this up is because i have a close friend and he asked me for my opinion on what he should do.. well i'm f*cking confused so i'm asking you guys.. don't know what to tell a guy whos been with his girl for almost 4 years..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

meet a porn star and start dating her ---- ok

Date a girl and then she turns into a porn star----- NOT ok


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

not under any circumstances.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i agree with you guys but what confuses me is the fact that my friend told me she's only doing it for the money?? she loves him and only him?? i'm his best friend and i hate when it comes to stuff like this, should i tell him to break it off because she is literally taking this porn thing seriously..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

This has to be a joke. If your with a chick for 4 years and she says shes going into porn, cut her head off.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

STD's? Aids? Sure they probally take precautions but its never risk free, or what about her getting pregnant and giving birth to a child thats not his?
Ultimatley it does not really matter what you or what we here think, its his feelings that are important, and if he is bothered by it he really needs to take and sit down with his GF and tak it through.
But personally i wouldn't and it can definatley undermine a relationship.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> STD's? Aids? Sure they probally take precautions but its never risk free, or what about her getting pregnant and giving birth to a child thats not his?
> Ultimatley it does not really matter what you or what we here think, its his feelings that are important, and if he is bothered by it he really needs to take and sit down with his GF and tak it through.
> But personally i wouldn't and it can definatley undermine a relationship.


thanks for the comment.. yeah i think your right, he really does need to sit down with her. But the thing i hate about my friend is that he always lets her walk all over him.. i really get upset he needs to grow some balls and put his feet down, he said shes going to audition for nude modeling and take it from there.. but i'm gonna tell him to really take this seriously b4 he ends up getting hurt in the long run


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> i agree with you guys but what confuses me is the fact that my friend told me she's only doing it for the money?? she loves him and only him?? i'm his best friend and i hate when it comes to stuff like this, should i tell him to break it off because she is literally taking this porn thing seriously..


I'd rather see my GF sell drugs for a while for money than knowing she has sex with a bunch of dudes all day long.
In no way, even after 4 years, i could continue a relationship like that....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

If I had a girlfriend of 4 yrs and she wanted to get into porn, I would be ending that relationship immediately. The more important part to this is the fact that I wouldn't be going out with the type of person that would want to get into doing porn. He is dealing with this situation because of his poor choices, and he should start making good ones by dumping this chick.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

maknwar said:


> meet a porn star and start dating her ---- ok
> 
> Date a girl and then she turns into a porn star----- NOT ok












also really really depends on what kind of porn she was going to do..


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Porn? Hell no, she's disrespecting their relationship by even thinking about it. Naked or near naked photo shoot? hmm, MAYBE. That's a big MAYBE.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would tell her she goes to the nude modeling thing that when she comes back I would be GONDI..


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

If she becomes a porn star then he has the right to become a raging alcoholic. Same thing.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

If she honestly wanted to do that, I'd treat her like a porn star while I was nailin her one last time. Pull her hair, make her gag, spit on her and put out lit cigarettes on her.....

Ok thats a bit much, I'd probably negotiate being in her first film. Then I'd drop her and watch as she decays into a life of constant worries of STDs and dirty needles.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

:laugh:

I'd agree with it not being okay.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

no... By knowing that she has been sucking random dick all day long, I wouldn't feel comfortable kissing her.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Reasons that he should not even be considering if it is ok:

1. slippery slope - where does she draw the line: gangbangs, fetishs, ffm, mmf, midget, etc???

2. he needs to man-up and decide if that's what he wants in a girl. sure, he loves her, but is she really Mrs. Right?

3. that special place between her thighs is gonna be so loose by the time she gets home from work. is that something he really wants? sigh, talk about intimacy issues.

4. she wants to do porn. it would be bad enough if she was just considering work at a strip club. I would not be with a girl that wanted to strip at a club, let alone bang lots of strangers on camera.

5. diseases - I assume that they live in Canada, too. Is the porn industry even regulated there to at least try to keep it in a safe environment? Here in L.A. (epicenter of porn), the industry requires regular testing and stuff in an attempt to prevent/reduce the spread of diseases.

I am sure I can think of more reasons why he should breakup with her, but these reasons should be enough. Try and talk some sense into your bro and tell him that he has enough game to find a better girl. Ultimately, it is his decision so you can only try to help him be rational.

If he stays with her, then I suggest you buy one of her movies and watch it with him (or alone first, hehe). Maybe that will wake his dumbass up!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

she wants attention. Have her cutest friend get drunk and then make a demo tape..... then cut her head off.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

iv partied with a little over two months ago her name was Ashlynn Brooke. I didn't believe her until i had my buddie use his black berry to check on the web haha.

if she wasent from the states we would be hitting clubs every weekend


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^can you translate that in English!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if my girl wanted to go into porno it would be over as soon as she signed that contract...f*ck waiting to see how it turns out
i would never go out with those nasty whores f*ck that sh*t i dont care how good they look on the screen they are nasty hoees


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

:nod: ^^^^


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

gamgenius said:


> Reasons that he should not even be considering if it is ok:
> 
> 5. diseases - I assume that they live in Canada, too. Is the porn industry even regulated there to at least try to keep it in a safe environment? Here in L.A. (epicenter of porn), the industry requires regular testing and stuff in an attempt to prevent/reduce the spread of diseases.


Im pretty sure it is. Were just as clean as you Americans (possibly cleaner)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Pends on what you mean by "dateing". Having a little fun is one thing, taking a retard serious is another.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> If she honestly wanted to do that, I'd treat her like a pron star while I was nailin her one last time. Pull her hair, make her gag, spit on her and put out lit cigarettes on her.....
> 
> Ok thats a bit much, I'd probably negotiate being in her first film. Then I'd drop her and watch as she decays into a life of constant worries of STDs and dirty needles.


LMAO, what you tryin to do kill the bitch! after four years of dating someone thats what you'll do, your cold lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> If she honestly wanted to do that, I'd treat her like a pron star while I was nailin her one last time. Pull her hair, make her gag, spit on her and put out lit cigarettes on her.....
> 
> Ok thats a bit much, I'd probably negotiate being in her first film. Then I'd drop her and watch as she decays into a life of constant worries of STDs and dirty needles.


LMAO, what you tryin to do kill the bitch! after four years of dating someone thats what you'll do, your cold lol
[/quote]
I thought everyone did that to their woman/en.







If he didnt love her fine but since he does she has to respect his wishes whatever they are, same the other way around. If there opinions differ, than adios.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

gamgenius said:


> If she honestly wanted to do that, I'd treat her like a pron star while I was nailin her one last time. Pull her hair, make her gag, spit on her and put out lit cigarettes on her.....
> 
> Ok thats a bit much, I'd probably negotiate being in her first film. Then I'd drop her and watch as she decays into a life of constant worries of STDs and dirty needles.


LMAO, what you tryin to do kill the bitch! after four years of dating someone thats what you'll do, your cold lol
[/quote]
I thought everyone did that to their woman/en.:laugh: If he didnt love her fine but since he does she has to respect his wishes whatever they are, same the other way around. If there opinions differ, than adios.
[/quote]

he crossed the line with the cigarettes LOL, well pretty much everyone has the same answer break it off or talk about it.. i'm gonna try and get a pic of her so you guys can tell me what you think of her..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Take a pic and post it here and I will tell you what to do.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

One of my friends has slept with two porn stars. No one big. But he didn't even know who they were when he slept with 'em. Said it made sense thinking back to it. They knew their stuff.









He was freaked both times though being paranoid about STDs, especially HIV.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

RIP


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

show her 2 girls one cup and see if she still wants to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

TobiasRieper said:


> show her 2 girls one cup and see if she still wants to do that sort of thing.


 lmao, what if she was like now I want to be one even more. lol...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> I slept with a no-body porn star at the time in Cancun back in the day, I think her name is something like Haley Paige now. Back then she went by the name of Haley Hunter or some sh1t like that. Her real name was Maryam. This was way back when before she started doing hella porn. Iam not sure now but I think she has some more newer movies, I know she has switched her name a few times.
> 
> Back to the question, To have my girlfriend say she wanted to be a porn star? Ah hell NO! she would be kicked to the curb.
> 
> this post brings to mind, Tito Ortiz and Jenna...


Apparently she died in august 07


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

DUDE R U FUKN SERIOUS! HOLY sh*t! HOW? OVERDOSE? YEP UR RIGHT BRO, I GOOGLED HER NAME AND HEROIN OVERDOSE IT LOOKS LIKE. Outta of respect for the deceased i remove my first post...


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

maknwar said:


> meet a porn star and start dating her ---- ok
> 
> Date a girl and then she turns into a porn star----- NOT ok


Kinda sorta feel the same way. Only i wouldn't spend money on her. Ill get away with it to.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

She might look decent with black hair. I don't know about that blonde mop thing she has going on...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

it'd be done...couldn't even look at my girl knowing other guy's dongs have been in her while we were together, work or not


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


 people are actually going to pay her to see her naked?







she's a pig, I wouldn't even touch that :laugh:
tell her to get rid of the perma soft and the 1984 braclets, work her legs out and lose about 20 pounds then maybe she'll make some money.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> it'd be done...couldn't even look at my girl knowing other guy's dongs have been in her while we were together, work or not


yep.
under no circumstances could i even fathom continuing a relationship with someone who was entered by another while we were dating. 
whether it be in private or for money, it makes no difference to me.

enough other girls out there who dont need to f*ck for money, id go find one.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


 people are actually going to pay her to see her naked?







she's a pig, I wouldn't even touch that :laugh:
tell her to get rid of the perma soft and the 1984 braclets, work her legs out and lose about 20 pounds then maybe she'll make some money.
[/quote]

I agree...looks like one of 2piranha2fury's fav type of 'girls' 
dry c*ck


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You know what the problem is here? You're buddie's worried about getting into one of those womens lib arguements.
He thinks if he brings up the fact he doesn't like it 1 It's going to make him sound like a "typical male pig" and 2 He's going to hear a bunch of sh*t like "How dare you try to control my life?!?!" 
1He's not a pig
2He's not trying to control her life. He's expecting to get the respect he desearves as her partner (respect as in when you're in a relationship with someone, you don't f*ck anybody else).
It doesn't matter why you're doing it, f*cking around is f*cking around. Tell him to ditch the tramp and find himself a lady.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Girls like that end up in the pits of the porn industry, she is not even mildly hot, shes kinda ugly actually. Seems to me that this chick has some kind of glorified view of porn! For her to even suggest it as an option to her "boyfriend" truly defines the only thing shes good for. 
Unless your amigo is into that kind of stuff I guess.....but in reality we all know that a relationship like that is unhealthy, abnormal and for him to even ask you for advice is a sign of his true feelings.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Liquid said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


 people are actually going to pay her to see her naked?







she's a pig, I wouldn't even touch that :laugh:
tell her to get rid of the perma soft and the 1984 braclets, work her legs out and lose about 20 pounds then maybe she'll make some money.
[/quote]
ahahahahahahahaha shes a pig ahahah lmfao... dude u crack me up


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


 people are actually going to pay her to see her naked?







she's a pig, I wouldn't even touch that :laugh:
tell her to get rid of the perma soft and the 1984 braclets, work her legs out and lose about 20 pounds then maybe she'll make some money.
[/quote]

I agree...looks like one of 2piranha2fury's fav type of 'girls' 
dry c*ck








[/quote]

no your right man, even though he is my friend hes just one of those guys that are just blind.. i just feel bad now because i'm 100% honest with him and hes just getting more and more depressed when i tell him my opinion.. but he should have seen this coming because its not like she wanted to do this over night, shes been telling him this for months and he just thought she was kidding.. i know hes kicking himself but i told him its your choice..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry, I dont think she is attractive enough to be a porn star. Now she could still do it, but never be another Jenna.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

honestly i think your friend needs to take a closer look at the relationship and this girl...what about her makes her wanna do this? similiar to, if you've been dating someone for a while and they wanna have a 3some, the relationship ALMOST never survives this long term. haha, yeah 3somes sound great, but just stating consequences.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> no your right man, even though he is my friend hes just one of those guys that are just blind.. i just feel bad now because i'm 100% honest with him and hes just getting more and more depressed when i tell him my opinion.. but he should have seen this coming because its not like she wanted to do this over night, shes been telling him this for months and he just thought she was kidding.. i know hes kicking himself but i told him its your choice..


Well ya I definitley think you did the right thing. Your advice for your friend is honest and it's whats best for him....but I suppose it's up to him if he takes that advice or not.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Wait, what porn star died?

Oh, and I hooked up with a girl who tried to get into porn before we met...she had her own pay to view website and all...and she was 100x hotter than that girl...she's too average.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Well by the looks of it she wont make it past the audition, so maybe good new for him.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i dunno- if my girl even mentioned the idea of WANTING to MAYBE get into porn and was serious..that's done. I'm not going to date a girl that wants other dick in her, or even entertain the thought of it


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Keep us updated with pics.....
The woman would be gone....as soon as I taped her and a friend.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


I feel sorry for whoever is taking the pictures


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Notice how quickly Peli Pygo got a pic of his "friends" girl???








Tell your chick not to waste her time


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Notice how quickly Peli Pygo got a pic of his "friends" girl???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours always quick to talk sh*t huh Feefa?? i wouldn't be putting pics of my girl up here, shes for my eyes only..


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I love porn and support the industry quite often. It's dirty work though and somebodies gotta do it. I don't believe someone should have to be single to be in that occupation buuuut, your "friend" needs to think about if he can really man up and handle his girl being blasted in everyhole on video. Only the top pornstars can pick what they're going to do, say no to too many things and she won't have a job. I would tell her to be a stripper, the cash is great and you don't have to turn tricks.

I have a thing for asian girls so I'm gonna give her the benefit of the doubt since shes wearing a mu mu shirt. I think with some rhinestone and 1/2 ton of make up she'd be porn/stripper quality. honestly I need to see a pic of her naked to make the decision.
pm them to me


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Notice how quickly Peli Pygo got a pic of his "friends" girl???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours always quick to talk sh*t huh Feefa?? i wouldn't be putting pics of my girl up here, shes for my eyes only..
[/quote]

Slow tfd s a I'm not the only one, twas a simple observation but if the shoe fits...


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> Notice how quickly Peli Pygo got a pic of his "friends" girl???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours always quick to talk sh*t huh Feefa?? i wouldn't be putting pics of my girl up here, shes for my eyes only..
[/quote]

Slow tfd Essay, twas a simple observation but if the shoe fits...
[/quote]
right, well i appreciate it if nobody here made comments about my girl.. and another thing, why your signature still say that? you think i don't know thats towards me?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

After seeing the pic, she may be able to do some dirty, low-end porn, BUT she will never be a porn star.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Send her back to school to get her associates degree where she can become a book keeper. The other options (waitress, bartender, gogo dancer) will drive your friend nuts. You touched on a very sensitive topic and I wouldn't add any more than that besides that the military seems to favor big weewee's and the secretary of defense might have tried to appeal to her.......... (Dick Cheney!!!!!!!)(Valery (P)lame.)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> Send her back to school to get her associates degree where she can become a book keeper. The other options (waitress, bartender, gogo dancer) will drive your friend nuts. You touched on a very sensitive topic and I wouldn't add any more than that besides that the military seems to favor big weewee's and the secretary of defense might have tried to appeal to her.......... (Dick Cheney!!!!!!!)(Valery (P)lame.)


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> update: This is her guys.. my friend sat her down last night but it looks like she got her way so she going through with the nude modeling(i'm actually looking forward to that lol)


yucki, she can't do porn. 2 girls 1 cup material right there


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> I love porn and support the industry quite
> 
> *fyi ADAM&EVE<clicky is having a buy one get 5 free dvd sale and very quality pornos make sure to pick from the adam and eve library though and check ratings
> 
> ...


right, well i appreciate it if nobody here made comments about my girl.. and another thing, why your signature still say that? you think i don't know thats towards me?
[/quote]

Quite honestly I don't beieve it's your "friend" struggling with this issue, but that irrelevant and its an issue none-the-less.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

right, well i appreciate it if nobody here made comments about my girl.. and another thing, why your signature still say that? you think i don't know thats towards me?
[/quote]

Quite frankly I don't believe it's your "friend" struggling with the issue, but that irrelevant. What is relevant is the issue at hand, porn is a hard industry to topple and with DVD's being made in HD its even harder. Your "friend" should go out with her to a bar and see her bump n grind with a few other guys. It may be a small measure compared to what she's wanting to do, but it might give him an idea of how he'd feel about it. She also needs to think about the possible complications to her life, chances are she won't make it big. There is a big probability that her father is attracted to asian women though, and that would be his porn of choice......

and from what I read I think feefs sig may be geared towards something in the women with fish thread.. just imo


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> I love porn and support the industry quite


right, well i appreciate it if nobody here made comments about my girl.. and another thing, why your signature still say that? you think i don't know thats towards me?
[/quote]

Quite honestly I don't beieve it's your "friend" struggling with this issue, but that irrelevant and its an issue none-the-less.
[/quote]

well thats your opinion, I'm just explaining the situation and listening to what ppl think.. not really in the mood to start a debate here whether its my gf or not??







come on give me a break, like i said its all in my friends hands, not gettin involved in it anymore..

no.. Feefa knows what a mean.. something that only him and i know when we had our situation b4... but that was the past and i'm not in the mood to go back there, right Feefa?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> I love porn and support the industry quite


right, well i appreciate it if nobody here made comments about my girl.. and another thing, why your signature still say that? you think i don't know thats towards me?
[/quote]

Quite honestly I don't beieve it's your "friend" struggling with this issue, but that irrelevant and its an issue none-the-less.
[/quote]

well thats your opinion, I'm just explaining the situation and listening to what ppl think.. not really in the mood to start a debate here whether its my gf or not??







come on give me a break, like i said its all in my friends hands, not gettin involved in it anymore..

no.. Feefa knows what a mean.. something that only him and i know when we had our situation b4... but that was the past and i'm not in the mood to go back there, right Feefa?
[/quote]


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

maknwar said:


> meet a porn star and start dating her ---- ok
> 
> Date a girl and then she turns into a porn star----- NOT ok


X2


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Is your friend stupid or is he just walked over all the time?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> I love porn and support the industry quite often. It's dirty work though and somebodies gotta do it. I don't believe someone should have to be single to be in that occupation buuuut, your "friend" needs to think about if he can really man up and handle his girl being blasted in everyhole on video. Only the top pornstars can pick what they're going to do, say no to too many things and she won't have a job. I would tell her to be a stripper, the cash is great and you don't have to turn tricks.
> 
> I have a thing for asian girls so I'm gonna give her the benefit of the doubt since shes wearing a mu mu shirt. I think with some rhinestone and 1/2 ton of make up she'd be porn/stripper quality. honestly I need to see a pic of her naked to make the decision.
> pm them to me


the first person here with anything positive to say lol, i already told him what to say so now its all on him.. and unfortunately i don't have any naked pics of her and if i did i wouldn't be a very good friend now would i??

[/quote]








reminds of a time a buddy brought me to a strip club out by him.







Wasn't the strippers fault but I'm sitting there having a conversation with my friend, I turn around to grab my drink and this nasty bitch is up there wide eagle with her rotten snatch in my face. Caught me by surprised but she looked like she just got her ass kicked and on top of that she smelled like death. So naturally I flinched and backed up and said next time warn somebody when your going to put that thing in someones face. She gets pissed and kicks a drink at me. I kinda felt bad after being its her job and all but wtf







.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

its also her job to keep good hygiene, GROOOOOSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

In one simple answer
NOT A f*cking CHANCE
Would you go down on her knowing she's had more dick ends than week ends,how could you introduce her to your mother or worse yet your grandmother.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> its also her job to keep good hygiene, GROOOOOSSSSSSSSSSS


good hygeine? her job is to create boners


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

your kidding rite? i really dont even know if i could deal with knowing the person i want to love or mary had sex with someone before me, now i know thats a little weird but im over protective like that i met my girl when she was 17 and i was her first and she was mine to (lame) but ti know she is haveng sex all day with random dude with the biggest junk and then to want to go kiss her after she gets used as a rag? i mean come on this girl prolly wont even want to have sex with him anymore


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> In one simple answer
> NOT A f*cking CHANCE
> Would you go down on her knowing she's had more dick ends than week ends,how could you introduce her to your mother or worse yet your grandmother.


you stole my avatar









but I do agree.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Just tell the girl that you posted her photo on a fish forum and the guys their said she was ugly as f*ck.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> I love porn and support the industry quite often. It's dirty work though and somebodies gotta do it. I don't believe someone should have to be single to be in that occupation buuuut, your "friend" needs to think about if he can really man up and handle his girl being blasted in everyhole on video. Only the top pornstars can pick what they're going to do, say no to too many things and she won't have a job. I would tell her to be a stripper, the cash is great and you don't have to turn tricks.
> 
> I have a thing for asian girls so I'm gonna give her the benefit of the doubt since shes wearing a mu mu shirt. I think with some rhinestone and 1/2 ton of make up she'd be porn/stripper quality. honestly I need to see a pic of her naked to make the decision.
> pm them to me


the first person here with anything positive to say lol, i already told him what to say so now its all on him.. and unfortunately i don't have any naked pics of her and if i did i wouldn't be a very good friend now would i??

[/quote]

:laugh: reminds of a time a buddy brought me to a strip club out by him.:laugh: Wasn't the strippers fault but I'm sitting there having a conversation with my friend, I turn around to grab my drink and this nasty bitch is up there wide eagle with her rotten snatch in my face. Caught me by surprised but she looked like she just got her ass kicked and on top of that she smelled like death. So naturally I flinched and backed up and said next time warn somebody when your going to put that thing in someones face. She gets pissed and kicks a drink at me. I kinda felt bad after being its her job and all but wtf :laugh: .
[/quote]

dam bro, thats bad... sh1t reminds me the time when I was at a bikini bar for some dumb bday party and this dancer kept talking with me and bothering me to pay for a lap dance. So I finally said yes so I could go on with my night, but yet did I know when she rubbed that snatch in my face with her hands around my head, outta of my blurred drunk eye sight, i seen a string hanging out of the side of the bikini... LMFAO! I bout tossed up a weeks worth of food! lol... yuck dude straight yuck


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> I love porn and support the industry quite often. It's dirty work though and somebodies gotta do it. I don't believe someone should have to be single to be in that occupation buuuut, your "friend" needs to think about if he can really man up and handle his girl being blasted in everyhole on video. Only the top pornstars can pick what they're going to do, say no to too many things and she won't have a job. I would tell her to be a stripper, the cash is great and you don't have to turn tricks.
> 
> I have a thing for asian girls so I'm gonna give her the benefit of the doubt since shes wearing a mu mu shirt. I think with some rhinestone and 1/2 ton of make up she'd be porn/stripper quality. honestly I need to see a pic of her naked to make the decision.
> pm them to me


the first person here with anything positive to say lol, i already told him what to say so now its all on him.. and unfortunately i don't have any naked pics of her and if i did i wouldn't be a very good friend now would i??

[/quote]

:laugh: reminds of a time a buddy brought me to a strip club out by him.







Wasn't the strippers fault but I'm sitting there having a conversation with my friend, I turn around to grab my drink and this nasty bitch is up there wide eagle with her rotten snatch in my face. Caught me by surprised but she looked like she just got her ass kicked and on top of that she smelled like death. So naturally I flinched and backed up and said next time warn somebody when your going to put that thing in someones face. She gets pissed and kicks a drink at me. I kinda felt bad after being its her job and all but wtf :laugh: .
[/quote]

Great story! same thing happened to me though..when I was 17 my old man and some of his buddies brought me into this strip club and wouldn't you know it, the ugliest girl working there was all over me. I couldn't beleive it. All my dads buddies were having the time of their life just laughing at me! But it worked out good cuz I ended up with the hottest one there by the end of the night....and that's about as far as that story will go :laugh:

Sure you felt bad cuz it's her job...but that just means she's bad at her job. I get pissed when I get food and they mess up my order..they aren't good at their job either. Same thing lol


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> its also her job to keep good hygiene, GROOOOOSSSSSSSSSSS


good hygeine? her job is to create boners
[/quote]

can't do that with a dirty ass, bleach ftw imo


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

So she's cheating on him and getting paid for it. Damn that bitch has got it made.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> Just tell the girl that you posted her photo on a fish forum and the guys their said she was ugly as f*ck.


LMAO!!! funniest sh*t anyone has said by far..


----------

